# General > General Knives & Blades >  Tactical knives

## itcanbdone

Hi I'm wondering if anyone has had an issue with the tactical black paint on knives? It seems to me that I'd have paint always coming off or what not.. Any issues whatsoever? Are they safe for hunting and eating with?
Why are they around so much more than the standard silver and why have they seemed to take over as the new way?

----------


## natertot

I do not buy anything that is "tactical" because what makes something tactical is now how it is designed but how it is used. That being said, I am not sure what you are referring to as paint on a knife. If you could post a pic of what you are referring to, that would be helpful. I carry a Kershaw folder in my pocket everyday with a black finish and I have not had an issue with it. I've had it for about three years now and use it for everything from opening packages to employment as an eating utensil.

----------


## crashdive123

They are popular due to marketing.  There is a large segment of the population that wants tacticool.  Before that became a buzz word they were just called coated knives.  Some coatings are better than others.  For some, they do serve the function of helping to prevent rust.  For others, they reduce glare ---- which really isn't a big deal for most people, but I did send a few knives to Afghanistan and Iraq where it was a bigger issue.

----------


## itcanbdone

> I do not buy anything that is "tactical" because what makes something tactical is now how it is designed but how it is used. That being said, I am not sure what you are referring to as paint on a knife. If you could post a pic of what you are referring to, that would be helpful. I carry a Kershaw folder in my pocket everyday with a black finish and I have not had an issue with it. I've had it for about three years now and use it for everything from opening packages to employment as an eating utensil.


Oh ok.. Black paint on a knife. Local stores are calling it tactical because of black paint. Im talking black paint on the knife blade.

----------


## crashdive123

Paint is not an ideal coating for the reasons that you stated.  Coated blades that are done properly go through a much more detailed process than painting.

----------


## natertot

Yep, what crash said. He makes knives as a hobby. He does really good work and he really knows what he is talking about.

----------


## kyratshooter

If your knife has black paint on it you need to be looking into other knives.  

My own preference leans toward carbon steel blades and they normally take a dark patina with age so neither glare or peeling finish creates a problem.

----------


## hunter63

> Hi I'm wondering if anyone has had an issue with the tactical black paint on knives? It seems to me that I'd have paint always coming off or what not.. Any issues whatsoever? Are they safe for hunting and eating with?
> Why are they around so much more than the standard silver and why have they seemed to take over as the new way?


Called marketing.....Paint it black, give it a tactical name and triple the price.

I guess I don't see a problem with paint on the blade...if that is what it is?
Mostly is powder coat paint that is put on with high heat.

If it's just plain paint....may not be a good knife.

Got a couple or black or olive colored blades, and they do seem to wear the coating a bit,... but I never gave it a thought as to any danger.

I'm a fan of carbon knives as well.....and they get stained with use.

----------


## Lamewolf

Everyone needs to quit buying "painted" knives, then maybe they'll quit putting "paint" on them !  Most of the times its not paint anyway but some sort of powder coat, or epoxy.  Give me good old fashioned carbon steel blades with a patina on it - worked for hundreds of years !

----------


## Wildthang

But....... But........ But, I thought Tactical made everything more gooder and worth more money??

I actually saw a knife advertised as Tacticool, What the heck is that?

----------


## Lamewolf

> But....... But........ But, I thought Tactical made everything more gooder and worth more money??
> 
> I actually saw a knife advertised as Tacticool, What the heck is that?


Tacticool is where they coat the blade with a cold process chemical bonding agent that is impervious to the elements, and attracts fools that want to part with their hard earned money !  :eyepoke:

----------


## kyratshooter

I can remember when even the military was not "tactical", issuing us shiny brass and silver rank insignia, belt buckles and bright name tags!

In the late 1960s they decided to change the colors and paint the insignia dull colors so as to not get quite as many folks shot.

The term used for those changes was not "tactical" it was called "subdued", probably because it was used in both combat and noncombat operations.  

Tactical was a term we only used if we were dealing with a situation when one was about to be shot, not going to the mall.

----------


## LowKey

The tacticule stuff ranks right up there with fishing lure stuff.
It isn't being sold to suit a purpose. It's being sold to part you from your money.

Eating flakes of baked-on enamel probably isn't a good idea.

----------


## Wildthang

When I own a knife I like to see the metal, even if it is tarnished old metal!

----------


## hunter63

> The tacticule stuff ranks right up there with fishing lure stuff.
> It isn't being sold to suit a purpose. It's being sold to part you from your money.
> 
> Eating flakes of baked-on enamel probably isn't a good idea.


I ingested some gold flakes whilst drinking Goldschlager schnapps, and didn't die......?

----------


## Faiaoga

There is a tacticool knife company.  wwwtacticoolnives.com

$15 for plain vanilla bowie knife, add $70 for nifty blood red blade. :Laugh:

----------


## LowKey

H63, There is someone out in your outhouse, digging for gold...

----------


## kyratshooter

I have another question.

At what height/weight ratio do things strapped to ones' body stop being tactical and flip over to comical?

Is there an age limit or can I camo paint my mobility scooter?

and is there a rule that says when I take my AR to the range I have to either wear camo or a ball cap/golf shirt/jeans, preferably from the Gap?

Will the gun still shoot if I wear my bib overhauls?

----------


## natertot

> H63, There is someone out in your outhouse, digging for gold...


I thought I saw Hunter digging for gold earlier..... Perhaps he was just fixin' a wedgie?!  :Laugh:

----------


## hunter63

Always some one watching.....LOL.....
At least I didn't turn blue from ingesting silver...or so I've heard tell.

----------


## Rick

There was a time when everything was "new and improved". Now that was something to strive for. If you had a knife or gun and there was suddenly a "new and improved" version available you only had to show the ad to your wife. Everyone understood that you HAD to have something that was new and improved. Today, you show an ad to your wife for a tacticool anything and she just rolls her eyes. Camo doesn't impress her unless it's a purse. Then she'll only look at it 30 seconds longer. No sir, these are not our father's marketers. Where are the backroom boys caressing a Monticristo or an Upmann between two fingers and sipping on a Courvoisier? What this country needs is something "new and improved"!

----------


## crashdive123

> Always some one watching.....LOL.....
> *At least I didn't turn blue from ingesting silver*...or so I've heard tell.


Or diving in a port-o-let looking for somebody elses gold.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Always some one watching.....LOL.....
> At least I didn't turn blue from ingesting silver...or so I've heard tell.


I ingest silver, but only when needed - not like Mr Smurf that took large doses everyday for several years !  I've used it with a netty pot to clear up sinus infiections !

----------


## Lamewolf

> When I own a knife I like to see the metal, even if it is tarnished old metal!


With ya on that one !  I've bought a few knives with coated blades and the first thing I did was strip then down to bare steel.  Even my ESEE Laserstrike is naked now and looks much better with a patina on it !

----------


## Lamewolf

At what height/weight ratio do things strapped to ones' body stop being tactical and flip over to comical? - Iffin ya got more-n 3 tactickle items strapped on and jest goin out in da woods itz comical, no matteryer hite and wait !

 Is there an age limit or can I camo paint my mobility scooter? Ya kin paint it camo anytime cuz dats kool !

 and is there a rule that says when I take my AR to the range I have to either wear camo or a ball cap/golf shirt/jeans, preferably from the Gap?  Iffin ya do, yer a yuppy !

 Will the gun still shoot if I wear my bib overhauls?  Itt'll shoot better !

----------


## Rick

I was thinking about this yesterday and figured I could: 

1. Practice my load out looking tacticool
2. Eat some more twinkies
3. Clean up the garage. 

I don't care how you go out as long as you go out looking tacticool. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Look at my avatar then look at me. Is that uncanny or what?

----------


## crashdive123

aaaaaaand there's a bed in the garage (beats the basement).......that's a good look for you.

----------


## hunter63

NOT ENOUGH KNIVES.....Don't mean to yell, but this is a Knife thread........Sheeesh.

----------


## Rick

Knives! Man! There is always more work to do.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Everyone needs to quit buying "painted" knives, then maybe they'll quit putting "paint" on them !  Most of the times its not paint anyway but some sort of powder coat, or epoxy.  Give me good old fashioned carbon steel blades with a patina on it - worked for hundreds of years !


 IMO the "tacticool" "painted" blades seem to be a favorite for mall ninjas and arm chair rambos. Most of them are cheap chinese or tiwan made that don't stand up to the abuse of everyday use. I agree with several of the others invest in a good carbon steel blade. They'll last decades or even a lifetime.

----------


## Wildthang

I read an article by a famous bush craft guy that most duties in bush craft, can be handled by a standard kitchen knife that is full tang and fairly good steel.
It makes a lot of sense, and I am now waiting to see how long it takes somebody to offer tactical kitchen knives :Smartass:

----------


## crashdive123

> I read an article by a famous bush craft guy that most duties in bush craft, can be handled by a standard kitchen knife that is full tang and fairly good steel.
> It makes a lot of sense, and I am now waiting to see how long it takes somebody to offer tactical kitchen knives


You are waaaaaaaay behind the power curve.

http://www.tactical-life.com/tactica...itchen-knives/

http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/T...e-Rinaldi.aspx

----------


## Wildthang

> You are waaaaaaaay behind the power curve.
> 
> http://www.tactical-life.com/tactica...itchen-knives/
> 
> http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/T...e-Rinaldi.aspx


Okay I can say I have seen it all now!

----------


## Faiaoga

> You are waaaaaaaay behind the power curve.
> 
> http://www.tactical-life.com/tactica...itchen-knives/
> 
> http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/T...e-Rinaldi.aspx


Are these needed to fight off Killer Tomatos?  :Lol:

----------


## finallyME

> Where are the backroom boys caressing a Monticristo or an Upmann between two fingers and sipping on a Courvoisier? What this country needs is something "new and improved"!


You mentioned Monti Cristo.....now I am hungry.  Beats a twinky any day.

----------


## Rick

No, no, no. I've got to fetch you guys some class. Not a Monti Cristo. A Monticristo.....What this country needs is a good $65 cigar. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

I thought Montecristo was a count. Pretty sure I saw a movie and a remake along those lines!

----------


## Faiaoga

I wonder which of the Tacticool Knife color patterns would be used by James or Rezin Bowie, Davy Crockett or Jim Bridger :Devil2: ????

----------


## LowKey

My bluefish sticker and all-around bait chunker is a big old-hickory kitchen butcher knife with a 10" blade. I figure if it's a kitchen knife, I'm not going to get busted for an overly long blade while out in public. Right? Maybe? I do keep it out of site in the knapsack. The thing rusts if not cared for right away, but it's a great knife.

On a different note, I recently mail ordered a paring knife sized ceramic knife. My first ceramic knife. Never gave it a thought that it was a glass shard on a handle and not only will it shatter if dropped on the stone counter top, before it did that, it gashed my thumb right good while using it as a paring knife. Glad it was on sale.

----------

